# Holiday Stretching



## spiderboy (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi everyone,

   I am going to Spain for a weeks holiday at the beginning of February. Its going to be a really chilled time, with not much to do (in a good way!).

   I am planning on spending a fair amount of the time practising my MA  forms, sets, basics etc, but I am also looking to stretch everyday. I dont spend *nearly* enough time stretching, and want to see the results of daily stretching on my lower back particularly, which aches a bit from time to time.

   Can anyone suggest a good routine to take with me? I am thinking about half an hours stretching in the morning, as well as the usual warm up/down when I practice.

   I know a few stretches from class but they are almost all static  can anyone suggest alternatives? If there are links to diagrams/descriptions that would be cool - I can print them and take them with me! 

   Any help would be really appreciated.

   Respectfully,

   Alex


----------



## bobster_ice (Jan 20, 2006)

Stretch until you have a burning/tingly feeling in your legs, back etc and hold it for 15-20 seconds


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Jan 20, 2006)

I am a big proponent of dynamic stretching.  Walking lunges, free squats, arm circles.  All of which should complement your forms and other training nicely.

Always thoroughly warm up prior to stretching.


----------

